# is this a joke?



## cadettrooper (19 Jul 2006)

Seriously is this a joke?...............

http://www.dbes.ca/product_info.php?products_id=15828&sid=059b586cf7cdf98d952a251cd43f394a


----------



## Moggie (20 Jul 2006)

I'm just going to assume that the company didn't finsih their research before introducing a new product.  I mean, really, a _power simulator_ badge.  Isn't there a bit of contradiction there?  :


----------



## big_castor (20 Jul 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> Seriously is this a joke?...............
> 
> http://www.dbes.ca/product_info.php?products_id=15828&sid=059b586cf7cdf98d952a251cd43f394a



Doesn't Pac Region run an extensive Flight Simulator program for their more "remote' Squadrons ?

Unless somebody shows up with one of those on a uniform, I dont see it as a problem.  Not unlike the Army Cadets "Tower" Airborne wings : a nice memento for a cadet backpack.


----------



## cadettrooper (20 Jul 2006)

> Doesn't PAC Region run an extensive Flight Simulator program for their more "remote' Squadrons ?



well yes my squadron does have a flight simulator program. if you may have read the biography of the new CO of ACSTC Albert Head, Lcol. Deschamp, he is one of the pioneer's in creating the flight Sim program in the Cadet Program. he also happens to be my former CO. i believe the program is called "CASC" (Cadet Aircraft Simulator Complex). Lcol. Deschamp also set up a simulator terminal at Albert Head this Summer, there's More info in this story: http://www.cadets.net/pac/alberthead/hawkins_e.asp

well the company that made those wings also were hired to make the Albert Head Crest, So "Maybe" these "might" be something that Lcol. Deschamp is bringing in...........................


----------



## big_castor (21 Jul 2006)

You kind of answered you own question now....


----------



## cadettrooper (21 Jul 2006)

well ya.................that was after i posted the first question that i found the article on the simulator......................


----------



## Black Watch (21 Jul 2006)

Squadron CO said:
			
		

> Doesn't Pac Region run an extensive Flight Simulator program for their more "remote' Squadrons ?
> 
> Unless somebody shows up with one of those on a uniform, I dont see it as a problem.  Not unlike the Army Cadets "Tower" Airborne wings : a nice memento for a cadet backpack.


I got those wings...the are a metal pin, not an embroied badge.


----------



## cadettrooper (22 Jul 2006)

> I got those wings...the are a metal pin, not an embroied badge.



i think maybe your mistaking them with the power/glider wings........


----------



## Black Watch (22 Jul 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> i think maybe your mistaking them with the power/glider wings........


I was talking about the mock tower wings


----------



## Inch (22 Jul 2006)

That site is DB Embroidery Solutions from Dartmouth. He does all kinds of custom embroidery, just about anything you bring him. He does all our air detachment badges as well as name tags, sqn patches and he even did up a set of wings for me to match the size and shape of my name tag. So if someone went in with that simulator design, then he would have done it up no problem.


----------



## Pea (22 Jul 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> I was talking about the mock tower wings



I have a set of the mock tower wings as well, but they weren't approved for wear on my uniform anywhere but the home corps.

Oh well, I still remember the "hickey" from jumping out of the darn thing.  ;D


----------



## Black Watch (22 Jul 2006)

well ive been in reserves for 2 years and I'm allowed to wear those wings


----------



## Gunner (22 Jul 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> well ive been in reserves for 2 years and I'm allowed to wear those wings



You are allowed to wear mock tower wings?


----------



## Black Watch (23 Jul 2006)

yes, on my cf's


----------



## Gunner (23 Jul 2006)

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/055-10_e.asp

I would suggest that the CF does not have a "mock tower" qualification badge and therefore, it should not be on your DEU or any other CF uniform.  You may want to ask someone in your unit who is in the know before you embarrass yourself by wearing a cadet qualification badge.


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jul 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/055-10_e.asp
> 
> I would suggest that the CF does not have a "mock tower" qualification badge and therefore, it should not be on your DEU or any other CF uniform.  You may want to ask someone in your unit who is in the know before you embarrass yourself by wearing a cadet qualification badge.


Don't worry, I have the RSM's blessing


----------



## Jammer (24 Jul 2006)

Now that's too funny...Mock tower wings...heeheheheh.....


----------



## Gunner (24 Jul 2006)

> Don't worry, I have the RSM's blessing



I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Pea (24 Jul 2006)

Well as someone looking from the outside in, I am laughing. So I suppose you could do both.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jul 2006)

Ha! Ha! Ha!.  Cadet Wings.....an old subject.....do a SEARCH.

This Topic has reached the stale date for a Joke.

LOCKED!


----------

